# Where to obtain gear



## Shwertz (Jun 2, 2018)

Hey guys I’m not asking for sources of course or anything, but how do you go about getting sources? Is it those at the gym, do I befriend a friggin doctor? I don’t want to get peddled shit and of course it be my fault.


----------



## Jada (Jun 2, 2018)

I get mine from family dollar


----------



## stonetag (Jun 2, 2018)

Jada said:


> I get mine from family dollar



They really do have the best prices, and friendly staff.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 2, 2018)

Shwertz said:


> Hey guys I’m not asking for sources of course or anything, but how do you go about getting sources? Is it those at the gym, do I befriend a friggin doctor? I don’t want to get peddled shit and of course it be my fault.




Patience is gonna be key here....there is no "one way" to go about getting it...there are multiple ways, each with its own set of risks...best of luck young bro


----------



## deejeff442 (Jun 2, 2018)

Its easier to find pot and coke i think lol.
When i find a good sourse i get all i can. They seem to get busted eventually or whatever... i just picked up a new one pharm stuff.
He manages a gym found him through another friend.
You have to get to the gym .. make friends it takes time no doubt.
Good luck.


----------



## Baxor (Jun 2, 2018)

Dude just google where to buy steroids DUH....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2018)

Not acting naive and desperate would be a good starting point.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 2, 2018)

start dating hot muscular chics


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 2, 2018)

the problem with sourcing is first of all knowing if you are dealing with a supplier or a brewer.. two different species.
Then there is the risk factor, some of these guys would rather be on the down and basically work through "I know a guy who knows a guy that knows another guy that knows a guy" type of shit, my source is taking a break from now till December so im kinda looking too just dont drop your pennies right away


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 2, 2018)

Aside from "oh shit my nipple looks .0000001% bigger wtf do I doooooooooo??????????" this is one of the most common questions we get on here.  Finding a reliable source takes time and patience.  Take your time, make lots of friends, and keep an ear to the ground is the best thing we can tell you.  

I got impatient and ordered some gear initially from a less than reputable shop a long time ago and learned a valuable and painful lesson.  Remember, this is a marathon, not a drag race.  Take the time, it will play out in your favor.


----------



## Jaydub (Jun 3, 2018)

Dont look on the internet


----------



## Hurt (Jun 3, 2018)

Become friends with a jacked guy in the gym where you train. Don't just shake his hand and ask for steroids either...genuinely become his friend. I'm sure he can teach you a lot more than just where to buy gear anyway.

I get so tired of young dudes just coming up to me and asking where to find gear - that's a surefire way to NOT get a source...but a couple guys I regularly train with have eventually asked me and I'm happy to discuss with them.

These are illegal drugs, not protein powder. It takes some cultivating and networking. There has to be a certain level of trust before I even discuss gear usage with someone.


----------



## Jin (Jun 3, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Become friends with a jacked guy in the gym where you train. Don't just shake his hand and ask for steroids either...genuinely become his friend. I'm sure he can teach you a lot more than just where to buy gear anyway.
> 
> I get so tired of young dudes just coming up to me and asking where to find gear - that's a surefire way to NOT get a source...but a couple guys I regularly train with have eventually asked me and I'm happy to discuss with them.
> 
> These are illegal drugs, not protein powder. It takes some cultivating and networking. There has to be a certain level of trust before I even discuss gear usage with someone.



Must be nice to take gear and actually look like you take gear


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 3, 2018)

Jin said:


> Must be nice to take gear and actually look like you take gear



lol...it’s not very common :32 (11):


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 3, 2018)

Stop saying gear for starters ....


----------



## Jin (Jun 3, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Stop saying gear for starters ....



When you shave off your beard, I'll stop saying gear.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 3, 2018)

Jin said:


> When you shave off your beard, I'll stop saying gear.



You call it whatever you want you earned it 

but some knob goin around askin for gear ...


----------



## Jin (Jun 3, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> You call it whatever you want you earned it
> 
> but some knob goin around askin for gear ...



Aw shucks


----------



## Hurt (Jun 3, 2018)

Jin said:


> Must be nice to take gear and actually look like you take gear



You don’t get to say that anymore


----------



## Yaya (Jun 3, 2018)

They say Twitter is the best


----------



## rocco-x (Jun 6, 2018)

Seeker said:


> start dating hot muscular chics



...or dudes. Whatever floats your boat


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2018)

Yaya said:


> They say Twitter is the best


as long as u know what to tweet.."new england clam chowder"..remember yaya its the white kind...that will score u pink thias right out the factory in lady boy town


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 6, 2018)

Shwertz said:


> Hey guys I’m not asking for sources of course or anything, but how do you go about getting sources?



walk into uh gay bar with uh green glow stick hangin outa your butt hole


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 6, 2018)

Next time yer in the gym, climb atop a bench and loudly sing this song. Ye'll drown in gear that night.


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 6, 2018)

Shwertz said:


> Hey guys I’m not asking for sources of course or anything, but how do you go about getting sources? Is it those at the gym, do I befriend a friggin doctor? I don’t want to get peddled shit and of course it be my fault.


Small test orders and steroid test kits. If you really want to be thorough there are places you can send it off to have it tested. There's no Surefire answer that anyone is going to be able to give you. Good sources go bad all the time whether it's intentional or not, they can get scammed as well and they're certainly not going to give a refund LOL


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 6, 2018)

well this really went off on a lil tangent.  Im sure the OP has a plan now...lol


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 7, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> well this really went off on a lil tangent.  Im sure the OP has a plan now...lol



I just hope it doesn't have anything to do with him trying to find ladyboy town and walking around with a green glow stick hanging out his butt hole hahahahahahahahaaa!!!
I'm really starting to love this site.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 7, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> I just hope it doesn't have anything to do with him trying to find ladyboy town and walking around with a green glow stick hanging out his butt hole hahahahahahahahaaa!!!
> I'm really starting to love this site.



Stick to red glow sticks. Green obviously means “green light”. You want to confer “red light”.


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 7, 2018)

Green, red, yellow or purple like that damn Panda everyone's talking about. It just doesn't take that disturbing image out of my head regardless of what color the butt hole is glowing lmao!


----------



## Kim1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hahahaha......





KINGIV said:


> Green, red, yellow or purple like that damn Panda everyone's talking about. It just doesn't take that disturbing image out of my head regardless of what color the butt hole is glowing lmao!


----------

